# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  before and after GH

## ari

Here is my kind of before picture. This is my worst shape ever. I was on vacation in Greece and ate as animal - mostly forbidden foods - ice cream, cheese... This was last summer.
With the white suit -3 months ago I started my GH cycle with small amounts od T3 and Clen , here is how I look now.
I know I need to put some more muscle on my arms they look so skinny! I still have some fat on my tummy and I'm still somewhat bloated in the tummy - you can see it. Actually I was quite happy to see these results so far as I thought I was fat and I even didn't dare to go to the pool this year.
Oh yes, I'm 48, training for 17 years.

----------


## ari

and now

----------


## ari

more

----------


## BigLou

48! Damn you are in good shape!

----------


## Pheedno

Wow ari, thats one hell of a transformation. Congradulations! Hard work paid off.

----------


## devland2

very impressive, keep at it

----------


## laziloo

good results, great body for any age, even more so for being 48. Great Job.

----------


## LewdTenant

lot's of women wonder how much GH to run. what was your cycle?

very nice pics.

Lewd

----------


## Billmister

looking nice, keep it up

----------


## ari

Thank you for the compliments -it feels nice!
The first thought of taking Growth Hormone came to my mind after I read
several post on a ladies forum about some people taking it for rejuvenation and having great results on their appearance - somebody said that looked like she had a face lift and looked 10 years younger. I started doing my own research on GH and everything I read was unbelievable - better skin,
lower body fat, increase in the muscles size, better sleep, faster
recovery of the body. I found endless information on this site:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Rejuvenation/
While reading all the info I found, I came across sites on Bodybuilding,
and after I have been training religiously for so many years with
mediocre results, I decided to run a cycle like the bodybuilders do just
for 3 months and then to continue on the doses people take for
rejuvenation.
here is more info on GH and bodybuilding:

*Edited*
I checked with my doctor the doses and had my blood work done. Had a new
workout program and an eating plan.
For the first month I took 2 IU after work out - 4 times per week. 
When using GH the body also needs more thyroid hormones,insulin ,
corticosteroids, gonadotropins, estrogens....
As my dose is low my doctor decided that I do not need insulin but I had
to follow low carb diet, I added a small amount of T3 /thyroid hormone/
and small amount of Clenbuterol - you can read more about it in the site
above.
Then I stated obsessing and read more and more and decided that I need
higher dose - 4IU /that looked appropriate for women/, so I increased
the amount to 4 IU 4 times per week and increased accordingly the T3 and
Clenbuterol. My body weight went up with 5 pounds and I was awfully
bloated, to the point that somebody in the gym asked my BF if I was
pregnant. LOL, I'm 48, so in a way this was a funny compliment! I felt
very bad at this point as I thought I'm awfully fat, but decided to go
on for a full month and see what happens. Then I reduced it for the 3d
month to 2 IU - 5 days on and 2 days off. My bloating went down but not
fully. My face and skin looked at their best - like I look after a very
long nice sleep. My muscles looked slightly bigger. After the 3d month I
went down to 1 IU 5 days on 2 days off - the rejuvenating doses. The
bloating went almost down, but my face started looking thinner and I saw
all the fat I have lost in the body !!! and the slight increase of the
muscle size!!!
So I think one must try differnt doses to find tha balance.
As a whole - my face looks slightly better, my skin looks more hydrated
and nice - including the skin on my body, which usually is very dry, I
lost quite a bit of fat around my waist /the oldish fat/ and maybe I
built some muscle. My sleep is much better and I do not get the awful
soreness I used to get last years.
Hope this was helpful.

----------


## Tedmax195

Good for you ari this story is an inspiration to all that reseach is a huge factor in helping you achieve your goals.
Good Luck
Tedmax
btw 48 is NOT the age i would have guessed for you.

----------


## ironmaster

You look great, ari. I've preached the merits of GH for years, but your pictures are worth a thousand words. 
Your dosing info is very interesting. I have taken as much as 12iu 5 days a week, and as little as 2iu ED for extended times. I have found that the lighter doses work particularly well for maintaining leanness. I add insulin and up the dose when bulking.
Tell me, do you feel uplifted mentally with GH? I always feel good, positive in my mood when using GH. And I never get sick.
Anyway, I have several sons in college, and I don't see too many coeds that look as good as you do.....so congratulations on your achievements.
I'm a lot older than you, btw.

----------


## ari

Ironmaster,
You are my hero! I saw pictures of you and you look amazing! It's really pity that men let themselves go after after a certain age, I have to date younger guys, LOL!
About GH - yes, I feel much better, I had so much stress in my job this year and whenever I have mental stress/problems I start working out more and more - this means more stress for the body - I was constanly sick with all the flu that was around. I had huge problems sleeping, too. After I stated this GH cycle I felt so much better! My sleep was better, my health was better, but the most amazing thing was that I was so much stronger and never got this awfull soreness I used to get before. I noticed back then that the soreness became so horrible that I felt sick, now I do not get it although I workout much harder.
I plan continuing taking 1 IU 6 days per week and in the winter I will increase it again to gain some more muscle in my arms, they look so skinny.
Thank you for the compliments!

----------


## sav22

Ari, IMO you look great in all of your pics, but good job on the transformation anyhow...it all takes a lot of hard work to get where you are.

----------


## neo1605

*drooling* ...........Lookin great girly keep up the good work.

----------


## Arnold_Is_God

ya you look great!!!. You look like elizabeth hurley in those last two pics!!!

----------


## LewdTenant

Ari,

did you ever use insulin or any supplements that effect insulin sensitivity such as ALA?

thanks for those links. I will read up. you and ironmaster are unbelievable.

Lewd

----------


## BELLICOSE

Please don't get offended by this, but.......YOU'RE HOT!!!

And that's is coming from a freshmen in college who see's tight bodies walking around campus all day. You'd turn more heads than about 95% of the girl here at school. Looking good! 
Do you have any kids? If you do, i bet they are sick of hearing it from their friends(milf). I know since my mom is an attractive lady

----------


## ari

Thank you for the compliments! No I never took any insulin or any supplements for insulin sensitivity. I checked my blood sugar after the 3 month period and it was OK. My trainer, who is a BB competitor, took for one month only HGH + insulin /and AS/ and he had great results for his show - he was much much bigger and ripped. Now he is one month post his show and still looks very big and ripped.

----------


## Rich8888

I thought my wife at 36 looked great!!!! Yeah baby.

----------


## Strut99GT

Wow.

----------


## Huge Presser

DAMN!!! You look great!
Incredible transformation!

HP

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

Wow I can not think you enough for this thread!! I am working on educating my wife on HGH and this thread has really hooked her. We are both presently reading the links!!

You look phenomenal and IRONMASTER. Well no need to say anything there!!!

Youre both excellent BB roll models IMHO.

Peace..PA
 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

Hey also what brand did you use and did you use the sterile water or Bacterial static.

May seem like a dumb question but I am curious what most use.

Thanks..PA :Afro:

----------


## hybrid

> Wow I can not think you enough for this thread!! I am working on educating my wife on HGH and this thread has really hooked her. We are both presently reading the links!!
> 
> You look phenomenal and IRONMASTER. Well no need to say anything there!!!
> 
> Youre both excellent BB roll models IMHO.
> 
> Peace..PA


I agree. Thanks alot for posting this. It is much harder for women to do research on these chemicals. There are probably 100 sources or posts concerning men for every one that deals with women. My wife will find your research links very useful.
And, by the way, you look great!!!

----------


## LewdTenant

I used the water with the kits and then bacteriostatic water. I used the BA water since I wanted to double the amount of fluid to make it easier to dose.

and Ari is right on the money about using different doses. I used 4iu's and tapered down to 2iu's and found 2-3iu's working better for me.

Lewd

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

> I used the water with the kits and then bacteriostatic water. I used the BA water since I wanted to double the amount of fluid to make it easier to dose.
> 
> and Ari is right on the money about using different doses. I used 4iu's and tapered down to 2iu's and found 2-3iu's working better for me.
> 
> Lewd


I have a friend that uses year round and he also says 2-3 IUS per day seem to offer the best fat burning effect but he uses higher dosages to elevate his IGF levels while cycling.

That is the only advantage I see with larger doses.  :Don't know: 

We have a new BB/Doctor in my town that is starting an anti-aging clinic and I am going to go have test run and see about getting a script!

I will be curious what he says are ample amounts to run.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hell just having it legal will be a damn good feeling to me!!!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Sicilian30

In the words of the Sicilian: Whew what a hottie! ha ha, just kidding. okay now that I have wiped the drool from my mouth! you look awesome girl, keep up the good work. Very very nice abs.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Thanks for the all the info about HGH. I ran a cycle, 6i.u's each day for 2 months, Lilly Humatrope, and had similiar experiences to what you described. I was running Test with mine, which helped also. I found your post very helpful and informative. Thanks. And if you haven't heard it enough already, you look great. Congrats on what you've accomplished.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Yes, great post. I am running 2 iu's ED for hopefully 6 months. My problem is it's giving me really bad shoulder pain, wrist pain, and finger pain. I haven't been able to lift for several weeks. I'm hoping the pain will go away like everyone said.

----------


## F40

Wow Ari - you look amazing - can definitely see a genuine transformation - harder, leaner and more muscular - Resulted in a very lithe and conditioned body...
I'm in disbelief that your 48.. women 30 years younger probably wish they looked like you...

----------


## Gearhead007

dddddddddddddddddd

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Amazing...you look great, best of luck in the future...XXL

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Dam u look good Hun !!! Keep on working out..

----------


## Tuggy

Damn Ari, thatls awesome. keep up the good work.

----------


## CutieFace

Have to say I was thrilled to see this thread since I'll be starting HGH w/ my next cycle....plan on starting off w/ 2iu per day along w/ well I have anavar /winstrol /deca /prop/eq/metformin/t3 on hand so I think I can put together a lil somthing *smile*

great job there ARI now I'm really looking forward to starting the GH

*smile*

Cutie

----------


## Bigboy123

Awsome body for any age but at 48 that is amazing

----------


## Wrathchild

WOW!!! Great job!!! Thats inspiration to anybody that hits the gym.

----------


## LewdTenant

bumping this thread for a good bro.

LEwd

----------


## LightWeightBaby

Wow.....very hot

----------


## alevok

you are in much better shape than many chicks at their 20's, congratulations, you are a true inspiration.

----------


## Solrock

****... I am showing this thread to my girlfriendwhen she gets home. 

Great job! My girl friend is going to be jealous big time!

----------


## NewBreed

Hi,

looks amazing,well done!
Did your Doc get your IGF-levels checked.
I´ve read somewhere,that milk increases igf in women and thus breast cancer chance,but I´ve also read that gh acts differntly in women.

So you can maybe help me out with that,´cause cancer is always a threat and maybe you know something about gh and IGF expression in women.

Greetings,

NewBreed

----------


## spywizard

thanks.......... just showed the wife of a before and after with GH... she is sold.. 



thanks

----------


## max-it

back that a$$ up

you are one hot milf

----------


## cokdiesl

Hey ari i'm 21! is that young enough?!?!

----------


## Benches505

My taste in women must be a little different from the rest of the guys....you looked good in the first/before pic  :Wink:

----------


## DBarcelo

> I´ve read somewhere,that milk increases igf in women and thus breast cancer chance,but I´ve also read that gh acts differntly in women.
> 
> So you can maybe help me out with that,´cause cancer is always a threat and maybe you know something about gh and IGF expression in women.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> NewBreed


This is a REALLY old thread. If you have cancer cells in you, it can cause it to grow quicker. It can even make malignant growths like moles grow, but it's not going to CAUSE cancer in a person.

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

i just hope when im 40 my wife would look like u, u look very good and keep it up

----------


## ari

> Hi,
> 
> looks amazing,well done!
> Did your Doc get your IGF-levels checked.
> I´ve read somewhere,that milk increases igf in women and thus breast cancer chance,but I´ve also read that gh acts differntly in women.
> 
> So you can maybe help me out with that,´cause cancer is always a threat and maybe you know something about gh and IGF expression in women.
> 
> Greetings,
> ...



Yes, DBarcelo is right - if you have cancer cells in you, it can cause it to grow quicker, but it's not going to CAUSE cancer. In think you have to look in your family history and if you have relatives having ANY TYPE OF CANCER, do not use HGH, or check with your Doctor!
I did take the low dose of HGH 1,5 EU for a full year and stopped it in June 2003. I didn't have any specific reason to stop it, just the water retention. I haven't stop training and I have kept all the muscle I gained. I'm relatively well ripped at the moment. I'll take some pictures soon for comparison. While I was on HGH I was much more stronger and recovering was easy and never had any bad soreness.
Now if I do legs, I need 2 days to recover from the awful 48 hour soreness. I'm not sure but I think I got a little bit of HGH belly, that I can't loose.

----------


## bradster66

You definately work hard. Good for you.

----------


## lowboy

Just to add to this thread reguarding hgh... About 6 years ago I tried hgh (nutropin) I had amazing results with NO sides... but it was very expensive so i couldnt stick with it... last summer I tried jintropin.. because its so cheap.. i did it for almost four months.. (3i.u. ed) it was a terible experience.. the worst pain in my wrists and HUGE water retention... I saw pics of myself from my sisters wedding and I stopped taking jin THAT DAY... either jin didnt agree with my body or the stuff is S#it... i tend to believe its garbage... doesnt even compare to the nutropin... damm i wish that stuff wasnt so expensive.

----------


## ari

Here I'm 3 years later. I took HGH for a year and then I stopped as I retained lots of water.

2 years later - I still work out the same way, but recovering is more difficult. I get more sore, with HGH I could work out as much as I could but I didn't get any soreness. Now I'm following my diet, get some amino acids, L- carnitin and vitamins. My posing is awful, but you still can see that at 53 one can look decent.

----------


## ***xxx***

> Here I'm 3 years later. I took HGH for a year and then I stopped as I retained lots of water.
> 
> 2 years later - I still work out the same way, but recovering is more difficult. I get more sore, with HGH I could work out as much as I could but I didn't get any soreness. Now I'm following my diet, get some amino acids, L- carnitin and vitamins. My posing is awful, but you still can see that at 53 one can look decent.


great job! doesnt look like u need gh at all  :Wink:  what dosage did u run before u stopped gh?

do u get other problems besides the longer recovering time? like sleeping probs or anything?

----------


## need2Bbig

decent??? you look very good!

----------


## Kale

> Here I'm 3 years later. I took HGH for a year and then I stopped as I retained lots of water.
> 
> 2 years later - I still work out the same way, but recovering is more difficult. I get more sore, with HGH I could work out as much as I could but I didn't get any soreness. Now I'm following my diet, get some amino acids, L- carnitin and vitamins. My posing is awful, but you still can see that at 53 one can look decent.


Honey if you are 53 I am 147 !!!! Damn !!! Well done  :Haha:

----------


## ari

> great job! doesnt look like u need gh at all  what dosage did u run before u stopped gh?
> 
> do u get other problems besides the longer recovering time? like sleeping probs or anything?


I took 2 EU 5 times per week for a month, next month I took 4 EU 4 times per week, then I went to 2 Eu - 4 times per week and then for 8 months I used to take 1,5 Eu - 6 times per week.

I have sleeping problems all the time, stressful job, work outs late in the evening so I believe it's normal. GHG did make me sleep better though.

----------


## ari

thank you Need2Bbig!
Thank you Kale!

----------


## vic99

I am considering t3 and clen for my wife for fat loss. How much t3 did you take?

----------


## ari

I took T3 only for 10 days in the begging, then I stopped as I'm scared for life from T3. I know a girl that used to use it - she was on a fat side and the all of sudden she bacame very fit and trimmed. A year later I saw her in the gym fatter than before and doing like 2 hours of cardio, every day and she couldn't loose the weight. My trainer said that she stopped T3 and that afected her badly.
Clen unfortunately makes me really angry and aggressive. I got into fight with people, so I do not take it - I take ephedrine.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

well done your looking absolutely superb!

----------


## FranKieC

You look great!!!

What kind of GH were ya running?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

HOLY CRAP. I thought you looked damn good in the beofe pics!! the after pics are friggin amazing...you look great!!! now I know why I like older women...  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

Still one of the best and oldest threads on the site.. 

good job, and thanks for the updated pics

----------


## cj1capp

nice very very nice

----------


## snoopy

You look great, did you find that as you lost the BF that you bruised using the GH? I was a faT s.o.b. as I lost the fat I bruised like hell, did you find that as well, I was taking 4 IU daily weekends off.

----------


## ironaddict69

You look better than 99.9% of women who spend countless hours in the gym.
you should seriously consider modeling.

----------


## 2bshredded

Ari,
I know it wasn't just the GH, I know you're putting in the time as well...you look great. I'm 46, it aint getting any easier but the results are sooooo much more gratifying when you go out with a group of peers or go to business meeting. I just got back from one, I'm in better shape than even the 30 year olds. HAHAHAHAH!!!!!

----------


## Sic

You look great!! Very nice to see you are still keeping up the workouts and the great figure!

----------


## ari

here I am - this summer, after a short 3 month cycle of 1 eu GH/daily in the winter, I'm very happy with my shape - I'm 62 kg at 1.74 cm, which is quite a lot but BF is less than 15%. I'M ALMOST 54. 
I'll have another 3 month cycle starting in sept.

----------


## ari

> Ari,
> I know it wasn't just the GH, I know you're putting in the time as well...you look great. I'm 46, it aint getting any easier but the results are sooooo much more gratifying when you go out with a group of peers or go to business meeting. I just got back from one, I'm in better shape than even the 30 year olds. HAHAHAHAH!!!!!


Ha ha ha, tell me about it! I always enjoy being the strongest one in my group of peers, incl.men!

----------


## ari

> You look great, did you find that as you lost the BF that you bruised using the GH? I was a faT s.o.b. as I lost the fat I bruised like hell, did you find that as well, I was taking 4 IU daily weekends off.


thank you!

No, I bruise when taking vit E and aspirin. Are u taking any of these?

----------


## ironaddict69

> here I am - this summer, after a short 3 month cycle of 1 eu GH/daily in the winter, I'm very happy with my shape - I'm 62 kg at 1.74 cm, which is quite a lot but BF is less than 15%. I'M ALMOST 54. 
> I'll have another 3 month cycle starting in sept.


ahah hun you dont weigh alot. you look amazing, milf status if you dont mind me saying.

----------


## longhorn814

wow you look fabulous for any age...and you look better than most 20 something girls..keep up the good work...I need to find me a woman like you!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Good lord!

Need I say more?

----------


## therecanonlybe1

good job..looking good, but i like ya with more meat.. :Smilie:

----------


## Dalle

Really amazing look!! Fantastic.. I mean, I have never seen a woman at almost 54 looking so hot.. Sorry for my language, but you really are hot! Damn girl;-)

----------


## Hiphopharry

great! you must be Greek, because you are a GODDESS

----------


## number twelve

great work!

----------


## number twelve

great work!

----------


## paulzane

Yes well done ..... It just shows that us oldies can at least look our best for a long time unlike most of our peers!! (like number twelve's avatar!)

----------


## deaconfrost

That's hot as hell Ari! Great results.

----------


## PEWN

wow ... def one of the oldest threads bumped.....

----------


## Lexed

thanks for bumping it up more poon u bum

----------


## auslifta

your absoultly awesome ari,

----------


## Johny-too-small

Someone put the nail in this corpse.

----------


## ari

I'm contemplating a new cycle of GH - like 3 months - 1 EU each day, but for some reason I'm a little bit scared.
I'm in a good shape - maybe I have the best abs in the gym, excluding my trainer who is 25 and always on the juice. I wonder what to do.

----------


## Johny-too-small

Why are you scared? It looks like from your previous posts in this thread that you know what to expect from it. However, why only three months? Six months is typical for results.  :Smilie:

----------


## ari

just an absolutely unrelated reason - a friend of mine has a breast cancer.......

----------


## Johny-too-small

I see, sorry.  :Frown: 

I would get a complete physical including bloodwork. If everything comes back good, then you can at least feel better about pursuing a cycle of hgh or gear.

----------


## ironaddict69

Ari sorry about your friend, But remember that only happens if the cancer is already there. Your gorgeous, and your hard work really payed off. Im sure I speak for everyone when i say we would all like to see you around the board a little more.

----------

